# NY Copper Scrap Price March 2021



## tedanderson (Jan 31, 2021)

That's about what we're getting in DC right now. It's been bouncing back and forth between $3.05 and $3.15. At one point it hit $3.50 but that's still pretty amazing.


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

Well then, I guess I'll just rip all the copper plumbing out of my house and I'll be right back!


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

I think it was close to $4 10 years ago. That coincided with great recession so people were stripping wire and any CU pipe from houses under construction. we had someone take the 6' #4 to UFER and the 8" long 1/4" water line to heating system's humidifier! walls were sheetrocked.​


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

VELOCI3 said:


> Stripped #1 $3.16 per lb
> 
> Un-stripped #1 $1.78 per lb
> 
> ...


Usually the copper scrap houses go a % for the kitco spot prices.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Back around 2012 / 2013 we cleaned up the shop yard after about 15 years of accumulated junk. Probably 400 pounds of Al and 300 pounds of copper. Everything was nice a organized ready for the scrap yard. A week later it was gone. They even took a 32 foot Aluminum light pole. So my brother started to take the black poly sprinkler pipe and filled it with sand. He stuffed a couple of inches of 500kcml in each end. Sure enough they stole that. Now we keep the yard a mess and nobody takes anything.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

I have a fairy amount of scrap I want to turn in but I wanted to strip some. But not sure when I’m going to have the time to do it. Probably when it crashes to an all time low.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

blueheels2 said:


> I have a fairy amount of scrap I want to turn in but I wanted to strip some. But not sure when I’m going to have the time to do it. Probably when it crashes to an all time low.


Thats what I do. Wait for the all time low to cash in. I think we have the wrong idea.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

I have about 1500lbs stripped and ready to go. I'm holding out for $5.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

kb1jb1 said:


> Back around 2012 / 2013 we cleaned up the shop yard after about 15 years of accumulated junk. Probably 400 pounds of Al and 300 pounds of copper. Everything was nice a organized ready for the scrap yard. A week later it was gone. They even took a 32 foot Aluminum light pole. *So my brother started to take the black poly sprinkler pipe and filled it with sand. He stuffed a couple of inches of 500kcml in each end.* Sure enough they stole that. Now we keep the yard a mess and nobody takes anything.


I like that!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

kb1jb1 said:


> They even took a 32 foot Aluminum light pole.


It was only 28'. 🤗


----------

